
Ask HN: Swift, Scala, Rust, oh My! Which One? - sanosuke
Most programming languages appeals to me. sometimes I feel like going crazy.
Will you recommend to stick with Swift now that is open source, and that maybe IBM uses it to get rid of Oracle Java in the not so far future?
======
alancobb
Languages are tool to do things. So it all depends on what you want to
achieve. For native iOS, MacOS apps, Swift is probably the best bet. For
server code, there are many more good options. You can learn Swift and hope
that it will have better support to write server code but if you need
something now, learn something else.

------
runT1ME
They aren't really competitors to each other, so it depends much more on the
type of applications you'd prefer to write. Swift is not a good choice for
backend applications for obvious reasons, and nor would it be a good choice
for writing desktop applications. Rust is not suitable for iOS, very appealing
for desktop applications, less so for higher level server side code where the
JVM seems to shine.

Scala would be the best bet on that front. There's no shortage of mobile
developer jobs, so sure stick with Swift.

------
pshyco
Its not about language as I've understood now going through the same phase
you're going through right now.

What matters the most is getting things done, getting product to market.

Overthinking on language, platform is just a waste of time. Get things done,
was good ? continue, not good? change but keep pushing the new features.

------
taozhuo
Yes, I strongly recommend invest in Swift front to back now so you stand ahead
of curve. Apple seems very committed to pushing Swift to server side.

